# Some fun with weed and mushrooms...



## Kerbouchard (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, so maybe weeds and lichens...

Just messing around in the backyard trying to pay attention to things I normally just look right on past.  

C&C welcome and appreciated.


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 16, 2012)

V. Nice!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 16, 2012)

Your title is misleading ... I thought there would be some psychodelic images here.

I really like the composition in the first two.
The next two ... eh, not so great.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 17, 2012)

Weird, the lichen was my favorite.  Probably because of how hard I worked on getting the shot.  Probably not the right reason.Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chris82 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have to say. I like the lichen as well. It's a bit abstract and the colour and lighting gives a nice mood.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

I really dig the poppy pod (or whatever it is). The purple flower also has a lushness that I find appealing. Both of those pictures have a luxurious,deep,rich, "lush" color feeling that is really,really enjoyable, and not often seen in close-up type photos.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 17, 2012)

That second one is really cool. I feel like it's going to open up and eat me. LOL


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn...just noticed the spot of dust on the sensor...I'll have to fix that tonight.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2012)

I've taken a lichen to photo number 2.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 17, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I've taken a lichen to photo number 2.



Thanks...I think.


----------



## tkisling (Apr 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I really dig the poppy pod (or whatever it is).



Agreed! The composition is awesome and it works really well with the DOF! Good work


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Nice to see a thread on TPF that doesn't have all the bickering.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 22, 2012)

In case anybody was wondering, here is what #2 opened up to...


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick update, I have #2 hanging in my office and on Friday, somebody asked how I got the fold lines smoothed out after taking it out of a magazine.

It was pretty neat to tell him it was a shot I took in my backyard.


----------



## castroincome (May 31, 2012)

I thought this was going to be an image of marijuana... Nice shots nonetheless.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

castroincome said:


> I thought this was going to be an image of marijuana... Nice shots nonetheless.



Sorry to disappoint...


----------



## BlackSheep (May 31, 2012)

Ha this thread keeps getting bumped back up........like a flashback.

(Nice pics, btw)


----------

